# How many minutes can you shoot video for with 5D3?



## NYCPHOTO (May 10, 2014)

So far I've only shot short videos of a 5 minutes or less.

How many minuets can one shoot on a 5D3?
can is switch from one card to the next and keep shooting as it can do in still mode?

Thanks


----------



## msowsun (May 11, 2014)

You can shoot up to 30 minutes, non-stop but the video is split into separate 4GB files that you will need to combine later.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2014)

29 minutes, 59 seconds. You can thank the EU regulations classifying anything that records 30 min or longer as a video recorder which means higher tariffs. Canon could do regional firmware but they don't.


----------



## expatinasia (May 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon could do regional firmware but they don't.



That would be nice, but then I guess where would it end - we could end up with so many different types of 5D III/1D X as to just complicate matters, and of course the grey market would just go nuts!

I always forget about the 29.59 cut off, which is dangerous as I often do 18-24 minute videos. And tend not to shut off when someone says the wrong thing which means the actual recording can be longer.

Good to be reminded of this. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Davies Photography (May 18, 2014)

I was told that the Magic Lantern Software can bypass this is that true ?

 Wedding Photographer Durham Darlington Teesside Newcastle York


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2014)

Andrew Davies Photography said:


> I was told that the Magic Lantern Software can bypass this is that true ?
> 
> Wedding Photographer Durham Darlington Teesside Newcastle York


 
The sensor heats up while taking video, so the limit might be less than 30 minutes. I'd think that 30 minutes of video with no change in focus or position would be boring, but there might be some limited uses. When the subject mofes, you have to refocus, so turn the camera off and let it cool.

Its almost certain that you will overheat in warm weather with 30 minutes of use. Sony was getting 3 minutes of video before overheat with their A55.  It might be up to 10 or 15 now. In cold weather, it will be longer, but on a nice 90 degree or warmer day, temperature is the limiting factor


----------



## Cgdillan (May 19, 2014)

The 5D3 can shoot up to 30 Minutes at a time with the files split into 4GB files (these files playback continuously when linked together in editing). When you get to the end of a card the video stops. When you hit record again it will start recording on the next card. There are no heat issues with the sensor and recording more than 30 minutes unless you are in blistering hot sun (which you still can expect to not have issues). Magic Lantern has a work-around that will start recording again automatically after reaching the 30 Minute mark, but you do lose about a second or so of coverage.

I shoot a lot with my 5D3, always with magic lantern, and often longer than 30 Minutes. So this is from experience =)


----------

